# Advisory Committee Vote



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

A friend advises me that the governor's advisory committee deadlocked 4-4 on the non-resident issue. What do you guys hear? What does it mean?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The Game and Fish director suggested a cap of 22,000 nonresident hunters for the fall 2002 season to the governor. It is now up to our govenor to decide.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Here is the link again.

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/3466838.htm

Game and Fish Commish has not made any recommendations. One model proposed by the ND G&F indicates or recommends 22,000 nonresident hunters.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

G&F Comish did recomended a cap of 22,000.The G&F surveys that were completed at the last Adv. board meeting results in dist. #5 showed that Ken Toop was wrong when he said that his people wanted a cap of 25,000.They showed that 82 percent wanted a cap of 20,000 or less!Also found a survey from the Owner Of Gun Dog Kennel in Sabin Mn. who put his work adress in Fargo on it.(Carl A.) Carl called N.d a welfare State plus a bunch of other crap.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

DK

How did you, or whomever, find a specific survey? Were you involved in the data reduction, and this one stuck out? Don't doubt that Carl has been spouting such stuff - I've seen his "MN reciprocity" flier. Probably got a lot of that BS from all the Web survey's too. Terribly endearing, and very persuasive, isn't it.

Any more cute ones to share?

M.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

MRN
Yes there will be more to come.We need to keep track of the poeple who are supose to be looking out for our interests.The Adv. board members had the survey results(their districts) before the meeting to reveiw but did they?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I repeat, the director did suggest a cap of 22,000 nonresidents to the governor. Contrary to the GF Herald article that prairie hunter had a link to, he has brought a number to him. The article was in the 6/14/2002 paper which would have been written the day before, I got this information after this.d They are supposed to meet again sometime this week.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

The # is a little lower than I would have liked it to be......but I can live with it. If it will protect the quality of hunting in ND, and I believe it will, then it is good.

I would just like to see some form of limitation on Outfitters tying up most of the land. After all - land access IS the problem.

Dr. Bob


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris - why does my last post say 4:19? It's only 11:22.

Dr. Bob


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Dr. Bob, that is the number that was suggested. Who knows where it will end up after the govenors office has made there decision.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Muzzy you are right. I guess you read the article closer than I.

GF Herald link above :

Hildebrand advocates the hunter pressure method, which predicts the number of hunters the land could handle based on the wetlands water index.

Based on this method, the state would issue only 22,000 nonresident licenses for this year's season.

*At 22,000 almost everyone that plans ahead and really wants a license will likely get one. UNLESS:*

Will the governor dedicate a good percentage of the NR licenses to outfitters and guides off the top. If they have a reservation system for licenses or if they let outiftters buy licenses and resell to clients. Nothing will change on the leasing front.

It will impact the people who are undecided, it will impact people that "tag" along at the last minute, it will impact outfitters that depend upon last minute visits.

*May impact the ex-ND wanting to return home to hunt if Gov Hoven sells out to the outfitter lobby this week.*

May also result in NR numbers of hunters even lower than 22,000 in ND this fall. Some wealthy hunters may buy a license this summer just in case they have the time to go. Many may end up hunting elsewhere.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

If the Gov gives a bunch of the licenses to the guids we need to raise hell far worse then we did with the pheasant deal!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have talked about this before but I have to stress that Ken Toop is not acting in the best interest for our area. I talked to him at the meetings in Fargo and he didn't see any problems and wanted more hunters coming to the state. He also backed his comment about hunters from Fargo only being concerned about themselves. I am going to email Hoeven today about Toop, but I am also wondering where else to go? Remember Toop works in insurance and I may be mistaken but does quite a bit of farm insurance out West from what I can gather from business leaders here in town. Cass County is not be represented fairly!!! Send emails

Great comments Bob!!! If Chris doesn't answer promptly its because he is on a business trip till Friday. Take care..


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Plus we need to know more specifics about who is on this advisory committee.

Do they hunt ? (really Hunt ???) state wide ??? Or are they just honorary old buddies or political plums from - who ??? (past or present administrations ???)

are they all land owners ?

Are they connected to commercial hunting, or toursim ???

So a'm I reading this correctly - that the G&F Director is not making the final decisions ??? (& why not ???)

We are to trust folks that really don't have our interests in mind ???

I think some of the real problems are starting to surface. Plus the fact that many Love the political gains, or smears that are to be had (at our frustration & expense)

Way to much tip toeing around & only answering what absolutle needs to be. Trying to do damage control. Hopeing the problems /Screw ups will go away.

I hope the hunters of ND - expect more & demand better - There are ways to straighten this mess out. But it's is going to take courage - tough decisions - Who will step forward for the residents hunters ???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, the people on the advisory board are not necessarily hunters although they might all be. 4 of the 8 are supposed to be nominated by farm organizations and the other 4 are supposed to be nominated by sportsmens organizations. Then the governor is supposed to appoint from the nominations.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Prairie Hunter, I probably didn't read the article any closer than you did. I just have the scoop on the inside information. I don't put to much stock in anything I read in the newspapers, not that they're necessarily wrong, but they never have the whole story.


----------

